# Booster Bath



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I LOVE our Booster Bath! Best decision ever!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Tagrenine said:


> I LOVE our Booster Bath! Best decision ever!


Glad to hear that. I did quite a bit of searching and found very few negative comments. 
Jules


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

I really like mine as well. Really saves the back!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

ChrisFromOC said:


> I really like mine as well. Really saves the back!


That is what I am hoping. I am tall though, 5'10", so might need to raise it a bit. We will see.
Jules


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I think she likes it already


----------

